# ueber acht wochen, mehr als acht verdamte wochen!!!!!!!!



## RiSC (3. Oktober 2003)

ich warte jetzt schon ueber acht verdamte scheiss wochen auf meinen bergwerk rahmen, mir wurde gesagt es dauert zwei bis drei wochen bis die den rahmen in der farbe die ich will gepulvert haben und er dann bei mir ist. aber jetzt ist schon fast die drei fache zeit vergangen.

(
sorrie, bin ziehmlich angenervt deswegen !
)

erging es auch mal schon jemmanden so wie mir?


----------



## XC_Freund (3. Oktober 2003)

Nur ruhig Blut! Ich habe meinem Faunus LSD Carbon Rahmen im Oktober 2001 bestellt, mit der Aussicht auf Lieferung vielleicht Ende 2001. Bekommen habe ich ihn dann schon im Mai 2002. Ein bisschen Geduld wird man doch wohl haben können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. Oktober 2003)

Eigentlich ist das ein wenig merkwürdig. Man könnte meinen, dass eine kleine Firma wesentlich flexibler und kundenorientierter arbeiten könnte, als ein Großhersteller.


----------



## birg (4. Oktober 2003)

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, daß Bergwerk Rahmen im Auftrag z.B. für Peugeot herstellt, Rahmen für Audi, etc. Die dürfen von allen in der Firma bearbeitet werden. Jedoch an die Bergwerkrahmen dürfen NUR ausgewählte Spezialisten dran. Vor ca. einem Jahr, als L.Scheffer noch dabei war, waren das 3 Leute. Daher auch unterschiedliche Qualitäten innerhalb derselben Firma!! Man zeigte der Qualität wegen auch kein Interesse massenweise Bergwerkrahmen auszustoßen. D.h., einen Tod muß man sterben, wenn man von denen einen Rahmen möchte (kann selbst auch ein Lied davon singen)!
Bok Bk!


----------



## RiSC (4. Oktober 2003)

XC_Freund > du machst mir hoffnungen! ueber ein halbes jahr hast du auf deinen rahmen gewartet?

ich habe gedult. NUR ICH FINDE ES ABSOLUT SCHAISSE DAS MAN GESAGT BEKOMMT .. YA JA IN ZWEI BIS DREI WOCHEN, UND DANN WIRD MAN SO HINGEHALTEN, DAS PISST MICH HALT TIERISCH AN!


----------



## Hairider (5. Oktober 2003)

hast du mal dort angerufen und freundlich gefragt was denn passiert sei?


----------



## bluesky (5. Oktober 2003)

hab meinen mercury mit rohloff ausfallenden innerhalb von 4 wochen bekommem ... versprochen waren 3


----------



## AnthonyXIV (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Risc, 

schick mir doch bitte die genauen Daten und den Händler über den das alles abgewickelt wird. Ich werde Dich dann umgehend über den Stand informieren.

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## RiSC (8. Oktober 2003)

hallo AnthonyXIV, hab dir zwei pm's geschickt, antworte doch bitte mal darauf.


mfg
RiSC


----------



## AnthonyXIV (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Risc, 

dein Rahmen ist fertig und wird am Montag zum Händler geschickt! Ich hoffe er wird Deinen Erwartungen entsprechen. Hier bei Bergwerk wird er noch der Endkontrolle etc unterzogen.
Sorry nochmal für die Wartezeit! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## AnthonyXIV (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Risc, 

Der Rahmen ist soeben mit der Post an Deinen Händler verschickt worden.... 

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RiSC (10. Oktober 2003)

wow wow wow ... ich bin schon ganz -heiss- drauf. das wochenende wird sicher hart werden .. weil die zeit soo langsam rumgehen wird, egal was ich auch machen werde 

ich finde diesen service .. hier im forum zu wissen wann wo wie weit das ist was man bei bergwerk bestellt hat super

danke !



(
poste eventuel bilder von dem rahmen dann hier
)


mfg
RiSC


----------



## Lumix (12. Oktober 2003)

@Tyrolens

Ich bin Mitarbeiter bei einem ehemal 800 "Mann" Unternehmen. Durch eine Insolvenzphase haben wir jetzt keine eigene Fertigung mehr und sind nur noch 18 "Mann" stark. Junge Junge das ist voll hart, da durch die jetzt geringere Umsatzmenge sehr viele neue Eingenschaften auf uns zugekommen sind; bei denen man oft denk...... boh, das war vorher selbstverständlich. Sei es z.B. nur irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten müssen raus.....ja, da fährst Du selber oder das Zeug bleibt liegen; nicht wie vorher, als wir noch jemenden hatten, der nur unsere Hauspost durch die Gegend gefahren hat.


Peter


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Oktober 2003)

Stimmt. Die Verantwortung bleibt an einem selbst hängen. Wenn man es selbst nicht macht, macht es keiner. Darum haben wohl viele auch Angst vor der Selbständigkeit. V.a. bei kleinen Unternehmen steht und fällt die Qualität mit der Motivation und dem Wissen der Mitarbeitern. Bei größeren Unternehmen fällt das bei weitem nicht so stark auf.


----------



## RiSC (15. Oktober 2003)

.. da ist er.


----------



## RiSC (15. Oktober 2003)

es ist sogar der 2oo4-rer rahmen den ich bekommen habe.

-

wenn jemmand interesse an mehr bilder hat, einfach eine pm schicken.


----------



## XC_Freund (15. Oktober 2003)

Ist der eloxiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RiSC (10. November 2003)

AnthonyXIV > mal ne frage, du hattest mir mal in einer pm geschrieben das meine sattelstuetze noch nicht so weit ist, und es deswegen n bischen dauert, aber es war keine sattelstuetze dabei .. und auch der spanner war nicht mit dabei, uuhm .. habt ihr die vielleicht vergessen mitdabei zulegen????


----------



## RiSC (13. November 2003)

AnthonyXIV ?


----------



## RiSC (15. November 2003)

AnthonyXIV ?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (17. November 2003)

@ risc, 

Du wirst es gemerkt haben, daß ich nicht jeden Tag im Büro bin und deshalb auch nicht ins Forum schauen kann.   
Meines Wissens ist was an deinen Handler verschickt worden, aber ich werde nochmal genauer beim Vertrieb nachhaken.
Melde mich gleich nochmal, sobald ich die Infos habe!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## RiSC (17. November 2003)

yo .. hab ich mir fast gedacht, .. das du nicht jeden tag im buero bist .. hier im forum vorbei schaust 


... kontest du schon was erreichen


----------



## Nomercy (17. November 2003)

Hi Risc,

bitte faß es nicht verkehrt auf, aber findest Du es nicht sinnvoller,  Deine Privatkorrespondenz mit Anthony per Mail oder so abzuwickeln. Insbesondere nachdem Deine Frage aus dem ersten Beitrag soweit beantwortet war und ausser zwei bis drei Statements (von derzeit einundzwanzig!!!), nix mehr zum Thema dazukam.

Hier gibt es doch für die Community nichts zu holen. Beiträge ala "AnthonyXIV ?", "AnthonyXIV ?" machen keinen Sinn, auch für Dich nicht. Schreib 'ne Mail oder telefonier mal wieder. Bitte nicht böse sein, ist nur eine Meinung.

Gruß

P.S.: Ich hoffe Du bekommst Deine Teile.


----------



## Fettkloß (18. November 2003)

@ no mercy

bitte auch nicht böse sein - aber es gibt doch schon genug aufpasser hier im forum 

tut es dir weh - kostet es dein geld ? neee - also lass sie doch machen, man muss sich nicht überall einmischen - zumindest nicht um zu reglementieren


----------



## Nomercy (18. November 2003)

Fettkloß, das ist leider nicht gerade intelligent, was Du schreibst. Gewissermaßen führst Du Dich mit Deinem Beitrag selbst ins Absurde (Aufpasser), oder? Versuch doch einfach mal, lediglich auf Inhalte einzugehen.


P.S.: Ich habe einige Jahre Foren-Erfahrung anderenorts gesammelt und kenne die "Bräuche". In einem Forum werden Meinungen und Erfahrungen ausgetauscht. Ein Mangel daran wurde hier zu recht kritisiert. Aber Du kritisierst mich, ohne auf das was ich schreibe Bezug zu nehmen. Das steht ganz sicher nicht in den Foren-Richtlinien. Ohne Inhalte ist ein Forum nutzlos. Ich bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach Informationen und finde sie in so einem großen Thread nicht. Ist das gut??? Viel Spaß noch im MTB-Forum.


----------



## Fettkloß (18. November 2003)

rasen betreten verboten - hunde anleinen - immer schön den radweg benutzen 

der deutsche hat gerne richtlinien - auch fürs forum !!!!!!

und er deutsche hält sich auch gern dran
:kotz:


----------



## carloz (18. November 2003)

Leben und leben lassen 
Jeder, wie er möchte. Ist ja noch human hier im Forum.


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (24. November 2003)

uih schau ein "foren-erfahrener" 
wuff wuff


----------



## Frank (25. November 2003)

Hier ist wohl wirklich alles gesagt, further correspondence bitte per PM oder eMail !


----------

